# Heresy Era Characters



## slaine69

A labour of love and doodles....a great many doodles!!! 










1.Lord Commander Eidolon
2.The Emperor of Mankind
3.Nathaniel Garro
4.Lorgar
5.Ferrus Manus
6.Horus Lupercal
7.Kharn
8.Lucius
9.Mersadie Oliton
10.Leman Russ
11.Mortarion
12.Bequa Kynska
13.Sanguinius
14." Little Horus" Aximand
15.Rogal Dorn
16.Konrad Curze
17.Erebus
18.Ignatius Grulgor
19.Zahariel
20.Calas Typhon
21.Alpharius Omegon 
22.Angron
23.Saul Tarvitz
24.Magnus the Red 
25.Garviel Loken
26.Fabius Bile
27.Argel Tal
28.Tarik Torgaddon
29.Kyril Sindermann
30.Skraal
31.Hurtado Bronzi
32.Ezekyle Abaddon
33.Lion El'Jonson
34.Lysimachus Cestus 
35.Hathor Maat
36.Corax 
37.Luther
38.Fulgrim
39.Ahzek Ahriman
40.Malcador the Sigillite


----------



## mal310

Amazing, fantastic work. Brilliant representations of them.


----------



## Valrak

Excellent job buddy


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, fantastic job. +Rep if I can give you any.


----------



## Vereor

Awesome work. Especially love Night Haunter. He looks as grim as ever.

Also, no Guilliman?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

More excellent work here slaine. Each face is suitably epic in its own right! Well done.


----------



## shaantitus

Your skills are exemplary as usual. For 'doodles' these are great, so much character.


----------



## VixusKragov

As many others have said these all look fantastic. Lots of detail put into them, though I wish there was a Sanguinius tucked in there . You've definitely got a lot of talent- can't wait to see more stuff if you decide to post any. +rep


----------



## Tarkon

Cool portraits, really nice to see someone else's thoughts about our favorite characters from the books. To be honest, I'm not a real fan of Corax and Fulgrim, but the others are great! Rogal Dorn and Leman Russ are just perfect - just to name a few


----------



## Braakbal

Very good drawings!

Does anyone else think Fabius Bile looks like Woody Harrelson?


----------



## Yllib Enaz

Good work. Corax is particularly amusing!


----------



## Xisor

Good grief; many of them aren't the images I had in my head from reading, but they certainly will be when I return to the stories! 

Alpharius and Saul Tarvitz are particular favourites.


----------



## Phoebus

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I think your Lorgar makes a great Erebus and vice versa!


----------

